

Ask HN: Review my app - Notification Service - denik
http://www.rss.im

======
daok
Some questions: 1) How to unsubscribe? 2) I can sent RSS feed to account that
is not mine? (Spam?)

Those 2 questions can block some new user to try the service I think.

~~~
denik
1) send STOP to the bot. More info here: <http://www.rss.im/help> or send HELP
to the bot 2) that's what verification code is for. chatbot won't send
notifications or even feed's url and title until the account is verified

------
f_sav
Oh, and having tried it a bit with a twitter search feed, maybe you could have
some options for formatting too (with replacements like %t for title, %u for
url etc.).

(But of course both these suggestions break the simplicity of it, which has
its appeal.)

EDIT: also, I'd add the basic instructions (STOP, START etc.) at the bottom of
the front page.

------
f_sav
Overall good idea, but I'd say: obviously I wouldn't use this for my regular
feeds, only for some specific ones for which I want live notifications. So
maybe some basic filtering options would be good (by keyword, by author...).

(Or maybe it's implied people would use existing services for filtering?)

~~~
denik
Filtering is one of the possible features indeed. I've added a suggestion
here:
[http://rssim.uservoice.com/forums/40421-general/suggestions/...](http://rssim.uservoice.com/forums/40421-general/suggestions/485877-add-
filters) if you need it, vote for it!

------
gipsygipsy
Good to see you build this app. I actually created a similar app some time
back just to get notified on few feeds I am actively following. It is on
appengine <http://enginebolt.appspot.com/>

------
olalonde
Very cool app.! I was going to build it myself but you beat me to it. Now, can
someone build a feed for HN submission comments/comment replies? And why not a
feed for StackExchange answers/comments ?

------
kamme
Great idea, but as I suggested on your website, you should have a favicon.
It's part of the identity of a website. If you don't have it, it feels like
something is missing.

~~~
olalonde
I second. All my favorites are lined up under my URL bar and I don't have
enough space to keep the website titles, I only keep the favicons.

------
mcxx
Yes, thank you! I've wanted this for a long time, just didn't get to creating
it myself.

------
Concours
looks great and simple, is it just a for fun or do you plan to make money with
it? if so, how?

------
jporta
nice idea. I specially like the sugestions made by the chatbot based on
keywords.

